# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Malo razočarenje!!

## Lupko

Neznam dali sam na dobrom mjestu,ako treba prebaciti,moderatorice...
Malo sam razočarana.Zašto?Čitam jučer vijest da je udruga Roda,te sindikat poslao prijedlog za DRŽAVNE SLUŽBENIKE I NAMJEŠTENIKE,da se isplati pomoć tko odluči ostati do djetetove treće godine doma.Drage Rode ja vas pitam po čemu smo mi majke obrtnice,odnosno zaposlene kod obrtnika manje vrjedne od majki u državnim službama,zar se ljepo boroti samo za jedne u državi,u ovom slučaju po vama za majke u državnim službama,odnosno očeve.Bilo bi mi draže da su se i tu našle majke zaposlene u obrtničkim,odnosno privatnim firmama.Malo me je to rastužilo od vas  :Crying or Very sad:  ??!!!!

----------


## Juroslav

a čuj, riječ je o Sindikatu državnih i lokalnih službenika i namještenika koji je, u suradnji s RODOM, uputil prijedlog za promjene u Kolektivnom ugovoru za državne službenike i nemještenike

kakvi su nam sindikati, dobro da se i za svoje brinu, kam će još i za druge

i ne sumnjem da bi, ako ovo prođe, RODA to iskoristila za pritisak da se svima to omogući (u stilu: ako može jednima, zašto se drugima ne bi moglo?)

----------


## Maja

Pa podržati jednu inicijativu ne znači ne brinuti za ostatak roditelja koji ne upadaju u ovu kategoriju. 
Zar bi razočaranje bilo manje da smo popljuvali ovu inicijativu jer se ne odnosi na sve?
Širina, raznolikost, puno mjera su ono što će u konačnici napraviti razliku, ne jedna mjera. A ne mogu se sve donijeti ni inicirati odjednom.

----------


## mandina

Ne bi tila biti krivo shvaćena ne mislim da se htjelo nekoga omalovažit nego jednostavno državni službenici primaju plaću iz državnog proračuna pa se nekako može namaknut taj iznos a iz koje kase da obrtnik ili mali poduzetnik     izvuku taj novac ako jedva spajaju kraj s krajem

----------


## ronin

plaćeni su iz proračuna i to bogato,to je općepoznata stvar  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

inicijativa je hvalevrijedna i nadam se da će kamenčić zakotrljati lavinu,te postati standard

----------


## anchie76

> i nadam se da će kamenčić zakotrljati lavinu,te postati standard


Upravo tako   :Yes: 



Sigurna sam da cemo podrzati svaku slicnu inicijativu pa i tvoju Lupko   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Ronin, mislim da malo brzaš sa zaključcima o bogatoj preplaćenosti jer osobno znam da su "obični" službenici u npr. ministarstvima relativno slabo plaćeni. Jedina dobra stvar im je sigurnost radnog mjesta.
Ja radim u takvoj firmi koja dosta kontaktira s ministarstviam i sjećam se da su moji doma jedno vrijeme sa sjajem u očima komentirali "JOoooj, pa to ti je super prilika! Možda se uspiješ ubacit u neko ministarstvo raditi!" 
Ali meni ne pada na pamet ić s konja na magarca, koliko god primamljivo zvučalo to famozno "državna služba"   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

kloklo, ronin to ironično - pa i ona je dravni namještenik   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

dravni = državni   :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

Moram se sloziti sa kloklo.

Vrlo sam se neugodno iznenadila kad sam saznala kolike su place u drzavnoj sluzbi.. Ja sam isto zivjela u uvjerenju da su veeeelikeeee.

No da ne skrecemo s teme.  Smatrali smo ovo pozitivnom inicijativnom, te smo je zbog toga i podrzali.  Ostaje nada da ce i drugi krenuti tim stopama   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Vrišt   :Laughing:  
Sva krv otišla u posteljicu i malo ostaje za mozak da registrira finu ironiju  :Laughing: 

Ali reagirala sam tako jer sam ne jednom čula mišljenje kak kak onima koji rade "za državu" teče med i mlijeko. Moš mislit   :Grin:  

Ronin   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Aj vise zavrsite o drzavnim sluzbenicima.. uporno skrecem temu na pravi smjer a ono nikako da se vrati   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

bravo za inicijativu !

----------


## kloklo

Dobro, dobro, šefice   :Grin:  
Lupko, žao mi je što si razočarana, ali odnekud se mora krenuti i kamo sreće da se uvijek svi problemi mogu obuhvatiti i riješiti jednom akcijom!

Hura za ekipu koja je sudjelovala u ovome  :D

----------


## ronin

> Vrišt   
> Sva krv otišla u posteljicu i malo ostaje za mozak da registrira finu ironiju


  :Laughing:  

neka...i ja radim na  nekih 30 % kapaciteta  :Grin:

----------


## ronin

a sad zaozbiljno  :Grin:  

mislim da se može povući zgodna paralela s božićnicama

isto tako je započelo u državnim službama,mislim da su one prve počele s isplatom

s vremenom je dosta tvrtki prihvatilo tu praksu,njihove su božićnice često puno pozamašnije nego one iz državne tvrtke...prije 8 godina bile su 1000 kuna,sada su 1250,dakle rast je minimalan

a ako ćemo baš o spomenutim obrtnicima koji jedva sklapaju kraj s krajem mislim da kod njih ni božićnica nije došla na red a kamoli što drugo  :Sad:  

sve od čega ljudi u ova prilično teška vremena mogu imati pa i minimalnu korist i pomoć mene iskreno veseli  :Smile:

----------

